# [TWERPS PbP] Chroniken von Awesome recruiting!



## jdrakeh

Well, I've decided to give this PbP thing a shot and I need a few good players who like high adventure, vanilla fantasy, and simple rule sets. Information is as follows:

*Basic Information*

This campaign, tentatively entitled _Chroniken von Awesome_ (i.e., Chronicles of Awesome), will be a 'sandbox' campaign of high adventure fantasy with tongue-in-cheek elements, taking its cue from writers such as Dave Arneson, Gary Gygax, Bob Liddil, and Fritz Leiber. Set in and around the great city of Awesome on the West Coast of the Weirdlands, the campaign indulges many tropes of vanilla fantasy while introducing some elements of. . . _weird_. . . that have been farmed from various old school gaming supplements.

This game will be run using the TWERPS system, Second Edition as published by Gamescience. Picking up a copy of the Basic Rules will be useful, though not required as there are one or two places online where you can puzzle out the basic rules for free (albeit for genres other than Fantasy). That said, if you're playing a Sorcerer, you will probably _need_ a copy of TWERPS Magic for reference during play.

Campaign-specific rules can be downloaded for free here (right-click and select the Save As option). This small PDF booklet will acquaint you with the mechanical details of the Weirdlands races and occupations, as well as common equipment, geography, and life in the region. I've also thrown in a rough map for good measure. Additionally, you may want to pick up a copy of The Great City Campaign Setting, as it will be standing in for Awesome (with some adjustments made to the local government). 

The campaign will be run on the forums over at Circvs Maximvs. 

*Creating Characters*

Pretty much everything that you need to know about creating characters is covered in the campaign-specific PDF file linked to above. Except for one thing. In order to determine your character's starting Strength score, roll 1d10 and consult the following rules. . . 

d10 Result of 1 = Strength of 3
d10 Result of 2-3 = Strength of 4
d10 Result of 4-7 = Strength of 5
d10 Result of 8-9 = Strength of 6
d10 Result of 10 = Strength of 7

The only classes, professions, and equipment allowed are those detailed in the campaign-specific PDF linked to above. If you have any questions about subjects not covered in the free PDF download (i.e., spell selection), feel free to inquire of me via email at: twerpsmaster [at] q [dot] com. 

Additionally, all characters are assumed to be 'adventurers' who have been working together for a while. Players will need to come up with a shared history for their characters (i.e., how your characters known one another, why they are adventuring together, etc). Have fun with this, communicate with each other, and submit a _single_, finalized, version of this history to me prior to actual play.

*Rules of Play*

All pertinent TWERPS rules be used as written. The following rules are guidelines governing the commencement of play on the forums, rather than actual mechanics. 


At minimum, please post once every other day during the week (excluding weekends).

All in-character speech will be posted in normal text (i.e., Verdana 2pt). Ex: 



> I'm not going in there! If you want somebody to check for traps, you do it yourself!




If you need to emphasize individual words in such speech, underline them. Ex: 



> I'm not going in there! If you want somebody to check for traps, you do it yourself!




All actions will be posted in _italics_. Ex:



> _Clinton leaps to his feet and draws his sword, ready to fight!_




If you wish to combine a statement of action with dialogue, italicize the text relating to the action, while posting the dialogue as normal text. Ex: 



> _Clinton leaps to his feet and draws his sword, shouting_ "Unhand that woman, villain!"




All game direction (i.e., dice roll results, TWERPS Master instruction, etc) will be posted in red text

There will be a separate thread for OOC discussion (i.e., extended conversations about the campaign).

Prior to the beginning of play, please use Invisible Castle to generate a series of 100 1d10 rolls and submit the results as a text file to me (along with your character) at: twerpsmaster [at] q [dot] com (I will use these roll results in the order generated when resolving action for your character in order to expedite actual play).

*Sign Up!*

If interested, please email at: twerpsmaster [at] q [dot] com. Play will begin on 10/27/2008 provided that I have at least four interested parties ready to commit. Thanks!


----------



## jdrakeh

Game postponed indefinitely due to lack of interest.


----------

